# UB delay in taking this month's mortgage repayment



## Jespie1 (3 Jan 2017)

SaySomething said:


> Confirming I got my letter today. I hope the rest of you get yours soon, but if not, do ring mortgage centre to check your Jan 1st repayment amount. Best of luck.


Hi there I never got my letter but our mortgage payment never came out of my account. Just thought that there was a general problem with the date and it would come out tomorrow or the next day. He's hoping its finally sorted


----------



## mister32 (3 Jan 2017)

But even if rate was restored, presumably you would expect to make some payment?

And later on you get a refund of overpayment?


----------



## Jespie1 (3 Jan 2017)

mister32 said:


> But even if rate was fixed, presumably you would expect to make some payment?
> 
> And later on you get a refund of overpayment?


I was thinking the same. Anyone's else's mortgage payment not debited today


----------



## UDurcan (3 Jan 2017)

Jespie1 said:


> I was thinking the same. Anyone's else's mortgage payment not debited today


Hi..my payment hasnt come out either but my other direct debits have


----------



## babyblackie (3 Jan 2017)

Mine hasn't come out yet. I'm clock watching right now.

After midnight. Still no deduction.


----------



## Gen360 (4 Jan 2017)

My mortgage payment hasn't gone out either. It's the 4th now. Maybe just getting my hopes up. Now I can't sleep. After 7 years I'm used to that.


----------



## peteb (4 Jan 2017)

Its out now.  Seems to have been a general delay.


----------



## Gen360 (4 Jan 2017)

Just checked and mine has gone through. No surprise it's for the usual amount. I would have thought they would have addressed the people who have been through the Ombudsman process etc. first. Fuming.


----------



## justo (4 Jan 2017)

Mortgage has gone out this morning for the new reduced amount.


----------



## BlueSky (6 Jan 2017)

Mine was a few days late being taken out this month too, but it was for the SVR amount - which I knew would be the case as I had phoned them before Christmas.
Seems like it was just a general delay.


----------

